# Amazon India now sells computers and accessories



## funskar (Aug 12, 2013)

*im.tech2.in.com/gallery/2012/dec/amazonreuters_270935384605_640x360.jpg

Amazon.in now sells computers and accessories

Amazon, the online retail giant, has launched a dedicated computers and accessories store for customers in India.
 Indian customers will now have the option of shopping across over 7,000 products spanning more than 180 brands on the e-store. 
 The new store will include the latest laptops, printers, wireless routers, external hard drives and other accessories.
 These include the likes of USB drives and keyboards.

The range roped in includes products from the companies like HP, Dell, Sony, Lenovo, Acer, Sony, Samsung, Logitech, Microsoft and Belkin among others. 
From what can be seen on the site, the catalogue is extensive and also has accessories like headphones, MP3 and MP4 players.

Apart from increasing the overall product line-up, the company is also helping users weave their way through the selection to find the product that suits their needs. 
To that end Amazon is giving detailed product descriptions as well as the option to shortlist products by features.
 Thrown in are customer reviews for products on the company website as well as personalised recommendations, just like you might find on the company's other international websites.

*i.imgur.com/KXk4RqT.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2013)

If prices are good MD Computer etc wil have a run for thier money


----------



## funskar (Aug 12, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If prices are good MD Computer etc wil have a run for thier money



Yeah.. 
But big trouble for flipkart rather than md,smc,it


----------



## lywyre (Aug 12, 2013)

No need to run. MD computers (or whoever) gets a better platform to sell with Amazon.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 12, 2013)

But does Amazon have COD option?


----------



## amjath (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank God 
Flipkart is way overpriced in these categories so it ll be first and big blow to them

Edit: Just compared few products with flipkart, amazon is high


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 12, 2013)

lets see what they have to offer


----------



## theserpent (Aug 12, 2013)

lywyre said:


> No need to run. MD computers (or whoever) gets a better platform to sell with Amazon.



Oh yeah thats true,if it's fulfilled by Amazon, flipkart is DEAD


----------



## root.king (Aug 13, 2013)

ending time for flipkart

ending time for flipkart


----------



## TheHumanBot (Aug 13, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> But does Amazon have COD option?



*FREE Delivery*. Eligible for *Cash on Delivery*.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 13, 2013)

prices are almost same
now it depends on service


----------



## Allu Azad (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm . Good News


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Aug 13, 2013)

kiranbhat said:


> ending time for flipkart
> 
> ending time for flipkart


I don't see it. Amazon has priced the goods higher than FK. Most people will go for lower price.


----------



## Tenida (Aug 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> If prices are good MD Computer etc wil have a run for thier money



What's your problem with MD Computers? Have you ever bought any product  from them?



theserpent said:


> Oh yeah thats true,if it's fulfilled by Amazon, flipkart is DEAD



And you're so happy right? But you won't  stop buying from Flipkart unless it gets completely dead  Wow you are amazing man


----------



## funskar (Aug 30, 2013)

Tenida said:


> What's your problem with MD Computers? Have you ever bought any product  from them?
> 
> 
> 
> And you're so happy right? But you won't  stop buying from Flipkart unless it gets completely dead  Wow you are amazing man


----------

